# Digitizing: PE design - Ai - PS.



## Atelier135 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi all, 

Been searching around different forums for a while now. 

I've seen some really nice designs out here and I've got some questions:

First of all: I know automatic digitizing etc isn't working and learning how to digitize is a huge learning curve. I'd just like to speed up my learning curve, while we outsource our digitizing for now. 

I'm currently working with Photoshop - Illustrator to create designs and Pe design next for digitizing.

What's the best way to sent PS or AI files to Pe design? Just jpg, png,.. ? Or is there any way to speed up the proces like sending vector files to pe design (Only the outlines? and how ?) 

What about software like pre design studio? 

ps: Can someone recommend any great end tutorials / books about digitizing / pe design? 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I bought a couple of tutorials years ago for PE Design, I think the website was madmumbler or something like that. Not sure if her stuff is still out there somewhere... If you join the PR600 yahoo group and then do a search, I'm sure they will be able to point you in the right direction.

I recall PE having some sort of auto-digitizing but every time I tried it, the result was complete crap and I ended up redoing everything from scratch instead. We also use Sierra Embroidery Office (worst piece of crap software I've used in 30+ years, came with our SWF...) and it can import shapes from Corel which we then have to alter to make them stitch correctly but at least it saves the time of manually creating the shapes.


----------



## zeefski (Feb 8, 2016)

lynda.com is also great for any tutorial need, a bit 'expensive' maybe but really worth the bucks if you are dedicated to learn 
And offcourse there are tons of tutorials on youtube, but I guess you figured that out haha


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Auto digitizing never works for complex designs


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

gnizitigid said:


> Auto digitizing never works for complex designs


Seriously? You mean all the companies out there selling digitizing software saying it will auto-digitize files for you that stitch perfectly are lying? I never would have thought that...   

On a more serious note... auto-digitizing can be helpful to start with by building shapes but as has been stated hundreds of time in this forum, the end result will likely be crap. You really need to understand how to manually digitize before any auto tools will help you.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Auto digitize only works for promos. If you want control of the design it 
needs to be hand drawn. If you have a vector file you can convert it after
its been edited for embroidery.. But sometimes their is a lot of editing. 

Embroidery i2 programs allows you to convert vector files to stitches. works with Adobe Illustrator or Corel Draw requires high speed internet

Wilcom or Pulse software programs are stand along but range in price 
from 5K to 15k. Used packages range from 2k-7k in price.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

The reason auto digitizing doesn't work well they run on algorithms, and it requires a lot of computations for designs. Computers are great for making your life easier speeding up task , and doing thing repetitively. 
If computers had artistic talent I would be out of a job. There are some programs that can do simple designs and product stitch out, and their some that will sew out. But, human touch will be able to digitize designs ten times better hands done. A well digitized logo should have as few trims as possible, very few jumps, and very few colour changes. 

Contact me directly I can show you both auto digitized files and the same file manually digitized.


----------

